# IP Hiders, VPN's, Proxy Servers and The TOR Project



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

IP Hiders:











www.hide.me/en/check

www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-hide-your-ip-address

www.howtogeek.com/363096/how-to-hide-your-ip-address/

www.cybersecurityintelligence.com/blog/how-do-hackers-hide-their-ip-address--3372.html

https://scholarship.law.unc.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1340&context=ncjolt

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:IP_edits_are_not_anonymous


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2020)

Every website can detect a user's IP address, it's rather a moot subject with a hardware firewall, yea ya  got my external IP _woot woot._  

Tor isn't 100% if the NSA or FSK(Russian) are after you, they can see where you enter / exit the anonymous network.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

Nathan you couldn't have said that better. Even now after going on another site to research the core of my title here I see VPN and IP hider sites I was on. I used to use Tor many moons ago and not only was it slower then a dead turtle it would lock up my processor and I'd have to disconnect it and perform a reboot. It was interesting that they'd advertise that the U.S. Army was one of their clients.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

VPNs














www.vpnlist.net

www.purevpn.com/blog/vpn-tips-and-tricks/

www.vpnstore.com/vpn-providers/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_private_network

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenVPN


----------



## Nathan (Dec 17, 2020)

A VPN is worth doing particularly if you're mobile a lot, and don't have the benefit of a router's firewall.    In my usage if I'm on the go it's mostly looking for directions or for local services and products.    when I travel I use a VPN app since I'll be hitting sensitive sites like my email and financial etc.


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

Proxy Servers













www.techrepublic.com/blog/it-security/the-basics-of-using-a-proxy-server-for-privacy-and-security/

www.sciencedirect.com/topics/computer-science/proxy-server

www.fortinet.com/resources/cyberglossary/proxy-server

www.freeproxylist.net

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_server


----------



## FastTrax (Dec 17, 2020)

The Tor Project












www.torproject.org

https://gitweb.torproject.org/tor.git

www.reddit.com/r/TOR/comments/by4vkb/tor_the_biggest_scam/

www.csoonline.com/article/3287653/what-is-the-tor-browser-how-it-works-and-how-it-can-help-you-protect-your-identity-online.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Tor_Project

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tor_(anonymity_network)


























https://www.youtube.com/c/TorProjectInc?videos


----------



## Tish (Dec 17, 2020)

I have been using NORD for a few years now.
It does its job, but then again it also isn't 100% effective against big government.
I use it mainly to watch t.v. shows in other countries it does great for that.


----------

